# 2.5g nano shrimp tank (with nano marimo)



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

reorganized my nano tank, put some black sand on top of fluval shrimp subtract as they were too loose to plant HC. CRS were left from 1.5 months ago, had about 50 back then now just maybe 10 left due to my lack of care. Nano marimo from ebay, not the best quality, but they did survive 3 weeks in transit during canada post's strike. Bought a 8" light house and hopefully it'll arrive by early next week, using a walmart desk light for now.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

u bought the nano marimos from the seller aquatic magic?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

is that a desklamp from walmart, I think I had that a while back on my 2.5 also and it grew plants really well.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

alexxa said:


> u bought the nano marimos from the seller aquatic magic?


yep

.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

wow nice tank, good job 
by the way how tall the lamp is?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice tank....and I think you mean RCS, not CRS !!!


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

1 week in, some nice growth on the plants


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking great, you can prob start trimming the hygro and making it bushier.


----------

